# do they match?



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

the guy who owns nis-knacks says that most multi color indiglo gauges don't match the deep dark blue of the frostbite blue of the hvac gauges but it seems that the procarparts.comreverse iniglow gauges match that blue but i'm not sure. Has anybody found some deep blue bulbs for the hvac lights since i would rather have blue bulbs with my stock than the hvacs since that look would match reverse indiglo better than having the whole hvac gauge blue but the symbols,ect arent lighted up


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i bought the frostbite ones and it didn't match at all....

i have the 7 color indiglo ... Richard then let me return them and I got the aqua and it looks allot better but not perfect...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

but you have a se-l so you would be using SE-R gauges and i have a gxe no tach so the gauges are different. the animated gif of the gauges they show a really dark blue setting with them which appears to match them but i much rather put super blue bulbs in and just get the import intellegence hvac gauges. anyone know if you could get bulbs for the automatic shift indicator?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I might need to just quit being a cheap ass and get that service manual to find out about all my interior lighting questions but the FSM is rediculously high so i'll probally end up with the one advance auto has.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Well, it's close enough for me.

Seth


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

the frostbite EL HVAC's match perfect with blue LED's in the gauge cluster.
get them from autodynamic.com or something

that's what i have, and they look great....


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

jesus christ, are you landing planes in your car, seth...
put 2 kids on extacy in your car and you got a rave.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

^ Just kidding...
Mines that bright too... when i first got my interior lights i ALWAYS thought i was getting pulled over... looks good, me likey the reverse indiglo


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

99.se.ltd said:


> *the frostbite EL HVAC's match perfect with blue LED's in the gauge cluster.
> get them from autodynamic.com or something
> 
> that's what i have, and they look great.... *


Are those the ones that kinda just plugg into the back of the cluster?? got any pics of your gauges at night?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *jesus christ, are you landing planes in your car, seth...
> put 2 kids on extacy in your car and you got a rave. *


So,
I guess I shouldn't hand that disco ball from the rear view mirror. huh?

Seth


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *Are those the ones that kinda just plugg into the back of the cluster?? got any pics of your gauges at night? *


yeah, plug and play with #194 blue LED bulbs. i've tried taking pics before, but w/o a digicam, i only use disposables....they have yet to turn out good. we'll see if there's any good ones on the photos i'm picking up in 20 minutes. at least i'll have new pics of the car in general.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey seth, what's with the needles? don't the gauges have holes for the needle rests?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup,
They do, however the hooles are much bigger than the needle rests, so they dont stay (if you kept your original guages behind this isn't a problem, but I didn't. So, when the engine is off, they drop. Sorta like a Ferarri (but they go to 6:00).

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, cool


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I really am so tempted to do the gauge cluster swap like seth and GA but it just seems like so much work and trouble esp. when I can just get the no-tach gauges now.....

WHAT to DO-What to DO???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Haha, 
Back to this again?

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Damn I really am so tempted to do the gauge cluster swap like seth and GA but it just seems like so much work and trouble esp. when I can just get the no-tach gauges now.....
> 
> WHAT to DO-What to DO??? *


 Did you read my write-up on it? lots of people have done it. You shouldn't have alot of trouble.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOL.....yeah seth can U believe it???

Oh and Justin yeah your write up is real good but I dunno I think the hardest part would be to get the cluster with the mileage ....

I know everything else is pretty EZ...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well you don't have to have the same mileage just write down in the memo area of your owners manual or even print out a sticker and put it somewhere near the gauge cluster reminding you how far off the mileage is on the "new"gauges cluster. if i,which i hope i don't, have to tell you what i mean just subtract the mileage from the gauges with the least amount from the ones with the highest and if your stock gauges have less miles than the "new" ones Put "actual mileage -whatever the difference is" on the sticker or where u wrote it in the manual. and sethwas those are aqua ice gauges and hvacs. i was talking about the frostbite blue which is the real dark deep blue like stock VW gauges. what i want to know is has anyone found dark blue bulbs that go for the hvac lights yet? and what about bulbs for the gear indicator on automatics? oh yeah when you do the gauge swap you can use either se(ga16de powered) or se-r(sr20de powered) gauges. i rather use se-r gauges since the top speed on them are more "optomistic" and if i do decide to the sr20de swap thats one less thing i have to do.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, if you do the SR20 swap, you'll probably end up getting another cluster at the same time as the swap ANYWAY. You can really just do what you feel is best.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well if i do get the sr20de swap it would be from a b13 donor car thats been cosmetically totaled. but wouldn't be easier if i already have a se-r gauge cluster so then i wouldn't have to swap clusters again.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *....what i want to know is has anyone found dark blue bulbs that go for the hvac lights yet? and what about bulbs for the gear indicator on automatics? *


you can use any 194-sized bulb. i still say the blue led's look great. even better when you get a HU that blends with the blue theme.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what i want to do is get ser cluster swap with reverse indiglow gauges and update the rest with blue leds and bulbs. you say the gear indicator uses 194 bulbs? sweet. and I'm getting a Alpine CDA 7893 which is silver so it goes with my interior and has a blue display and blue buttons and is a awsome hu. time correction, 4 volt outputs, xm radio, sub control,crossover and did i mention time correction? you can adjust the time each speakers plays so you can make it sound like they are all the same distance from you.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Maybe Im just missing sum ting here but when it comes to ins or maybe even selling the car....wouldnt it be a problem proving mileage if U change the cluster????


----------

